# Mel Gibson Is No Longer Persona Non Grata in Hollywood



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2016)

> *After 10 years in director's jail, Gibson is back with 'Hacksaw Ridge' and lining up acting projects said to have CAA and UTA in a race to rep the star, who was once fired by WME's Ari Emanuel. *
> 
> For the past decade, Mel Gibson has received the cold shoulder from Hollywood.
> 
> ...



More at the


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 12, 2016)

Fuck'em

I will not be a contributor to his financial success


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 12, 2016)

Ah good old White Male Privilege.  Fuck HIm.


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2016)

you ungrateful basterds


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 13, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Ah good old White Male Privilege.



Right ? A black man beats a rape case _and still _have to deal with that stain to his reputation for the rest of his career . But when this white dude is actually guilty of what he's accused of (Being a woman abusing, anti-semite) he's able to move pass it?

Fuck outta here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2016)

Not to defend Mel Gibson or anything, but in a way, celebrities "earn" the public's forgiveness/forgetting their dirty laundry by having noteworthy careers. Mel Gibson is well-established in the film industry; Nate Parker is a new director, and as an actor, he isn't A-list. Not excusing, but it's definitely a factor.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 13, 2016)

The jews did this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 13, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Not to defend Mel Gibson or anything, but in a way, celebrities "earn" the public's forgiveness/forgetting their dirty laundry by having noteworthy careers. Mel Gibson is well-established in the film industry; Nate Parker is a new director, and as an actor, he isn't A-list. Not excusing, but it's definitely a factor.



I was intentionally vague; because it isn't just Nate. It's difficult enough for a minority with a spotless record to breakthrough into the mainstream and become what you call "A-list" -- but once their reputation is stained, they tend to  live with it no matter the justification .


tl;dr : There is no black Woody Allen bro!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 13, 2016)

How about Mark Walhberg beat an Asian man until he was blind in one eye as a hate crime. Still has a fucking career and that was before he had noteworthy career besides being a shit white rapper. So dont give me that weak BS about white talent only getting away with shit due to fame.

That being said Nate Parker was shit at PR. You dont have to be sorry. You just have to fucking pretend you are.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2016)

Melody Gibson was in the second Machete.


----------



## Ae (Oct 13, 2016)

I've learned long ago to separate the art and artist. Mel didn't do anything that personally afffected me so I have no hard feelings for him. Just as Dr. Dre have beaten numerous women, I still enjoy his work. If one of those woman were a loved one, it would have been hard to separate. I don't get the big deal. On the spectrum of terrible thing celebrities have done, Mel was pretty mild.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 13, 2016)

Well sure but Dre did that back when we didnt have things like TMZ constantly updating us on celeb movements


----------



## Anarch (Oct 13, 2016)

Ae said:


> I've learned long ago to separate the art and artist. Mel didn't do anything that personally afffected me so I have no hard feelings for him. Just as Dr. Dre have beaten numerous women, I still enjoy his work. If one of those woman were a loved one, it would have been hard to separate. I don't get the big deal. On the spectrum of terrible thing celebrities have done, Mel was pretty mild.



This.
Whatever crimes he may have committed do not change the fact that he is terribly talented.
I enjoy his older work and I will enjoy his newer.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 13, 2016)

Mel Gibsons beliefs i give zero shits about. He could be a member of the KKK(I'm black) does not mean im not going to watch any movies he is involved in making.

I'm going to go watch this movie hopefully it lives up to the hype


----------



## Morglay (Oct 13, 2016)

His movies are shit lol.


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 13, 2016)

I enjoyed Apocalypto and Bravehart, in fact I like him better than Clint Eastwood as a director.


----------



## The World (Oct 13, 2016)

Ae said:


> I've learned long ago to separate the art and artist. Mel didn't do anything that personally afffected me so I have no hard feelings for him. Just as Dr. Dre have beaten numerous women, I still enjoy his work. If one of those woman were a loved one, it would have been hard to separate. I don't get the big deal. On the spectrum of terrible thing celebrities have done, Mel was pretty mild.


I was horrified to hear that he beat this poor woman for years


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 13, 2016)

He also helped Nate Parker with a birth of a nation.



They got something of a friendship, I don't blame em. They got a few things in common.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> tl;dr : There is no black Woody Allen bro!


In the film industry? Not that I recall, but then, I can't think of a lot of black filmmakers who have gone through sexual abuse scandals that they would have to bounce back from, off top.


----------



## mali (Oct 13, 2016)

never cared for him before the scandals so its whatever. although i do find that it's hard to separate the artist from the art, especially if the artists despises a demographic that u belong to. i would feel like i had on clown makeup if i paid to watch a film where an openly anti-black actor has a major role.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm fine with forgiveness. It has been long enough.

I think the real problem with Nate Parker was he didn't really apologize and came across as kind of...aloof about what he was being accused of? If he seemed sincere from the beginning, I don't think the controversy would've intensified so much, as it's hard to say if he actually raped her. Furthermore, his lack of apology may stem from a genuine belief that he's innocent of a crime. Personally, I do think sleeping with the heavily intoxicated is wrong, as even if they technically give consent, they aren't in the right mind to do so. 

Roman Polanski, on the other hand, can go fuck himself. I was in film school when Polanski was arrested in Switzerland and I remember how most of the class felt he should be be released...because he makes great movies...I can't watch any of his works without thinking of that bag of worms, but it's more of an impulse than anything. 

Oddly, it often tends to go overlooked that Mark Wahlberg tried to kill somebody and was openly racist when he was young, although that might be because he was like 15, addicted to cocaine and made a huge effort to reform. Strange how things sometimes work that way. We also sometimes forget that the "Jeepers Creepers" movies were helmed by a convicted p*d*p****. 

But back to Mel Gibson, that controversy ruined his career and enough time has passed that I think there's no reason not to move on.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2016)

Enough time has passed ? I wonder what's the official time limit on condemning your wife to "get raped by a pack of n i g g e r s"? Cause we aren't talking about Teen Wahlberg here; this was said 6 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Oct 17, 2016)

damn, forgot he said that as well.i hope everything he touches flops.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 17, 2016)

Mel Gibson is a hero to our nation

@Rey


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Enough time has passed ? I wonder what's the official time limit on condemning your wife to "get raped by a pack of n i g g e r s"? Cause we aren't talking about Teen Wahlberg here; this was said 6 years ago.



I'm not saying your point isn't valid, but some people- especially under the influence- are prone to saying the most hateful things imaginable just to hurt somebody. Other times it's simply to shock them. Admittedly, I am someone who does believe that 'words are just words' and my own past might have something to do with this. Not to go into any details, but I grew up under the influence of someone who tends to say spiteful and idiotic things when angered. I love them and forgive them for it, but I've noticed that sometimes I tend to do that as well. As far as I know, I've never used race or ever went to THAT extreme, but I have said things I don't condone or believe in simply to be hurtful. I shouldn't be excused for it either, but it's more of an impulsive reaction than a response. I actually don't drink because I know I'd say something horrific. 

Mel might still be a racist and if you find his words unforgivable, just as I find Polansti's actions to be unforgivable, I don't blame you. I condemned him too, but I'm willing to forgive a lot if they express remorse and seem sincere about it.


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2016)

inb4 "You're white, so your opinion is irrelevant on this topic."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 18, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm not saying your point isn't valid, but some people- especially under the influence- are prone to saying the most hateful things imaginable just to hurt somebody. Other times it's simply to shock them. Admittedly, I am someone who does believe that 'words are just words' and my own past might have something to do with this. Not to go into any details, but I grew up under the influence of someone who tends to say spiteful and idiotic things when angered. I love them and forgive them for it, but I've noticed that sometimes I tend to do that as well. As far as I know, I've never used race or ever went to THAT extreme, but I have said things I don't condone or believe in simply to be hurtful. I shouldn't be excused for it either, but it's more of an impulsive reaction than a response. I actually don't drink because I know I'd say something horrific.
> 
> Mel might still be a racist and if you find his words unforgivable, just as I find Polansti's actions to be unforgivable, I don't blame you. I condemned him too, but I'm willing to forgive a lot if they express remorse and seem sincere about it.



Yes, we've all said things we wish we can take back . But for Mel to refer to a group of black people as a pack of savage rapist -- hatefully uttering the full n-word, in a dispute with his then-wife that had nothing to do with black people.. i'm going to have to go out on a limb here and call him a racist .

I mean -- _this was only 6 years ago! _It's already time to move on ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yes, we've all said things we wish we can take back . But for Mel to refer to a group of black people as a pack of savage rapist -- hatefully uttering the full n-word, in a dispute with his then-wife that had nothing to do with black people.. i'm going to have to go out on a limb here and call him a racist .
> 
> I mean -- _this was only 6 years ago! _It's already time to move on ?



When do you think it will be time to move on?


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 19, 2016)

Bannai said:


> Just words, folks. Wahlberg was action.



Yeah Walhberg was worse.


----------



## John Wick (Oct 19, 2016)

he should be after expendables 3


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yes, we've all said things we wish we can take back . But for Mel to refer to a group of black people as a pack of savage rapist -- hatefully uttering the full n-word, in a dispute with his then-wife that had nothing to do with black people.. i'm going to have to go out on a limb here and call him a racist .
> 
> I mean -- _this was only 6 years ago! _It's already time to move on ?



Mel just has fetish fantasies about the BBC


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm just surprised hacksaw is getting good reviews. I'll check it out eventually because of gibson, but goddamn the movie looks terrible.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 22, 2016)

Jews have a short memory when making money is involved


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 24, 2016)

I dont even no why people are loving hacksaw ridge. that ex spidey is giving a shit southern accent.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 6, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Right ? A black man beats a rape case _and still _have to deal with that stain to his reputation for the rest of his career . But when this white dude is actually guilty of what he's accused of (Being a woman abusing, anti-semite) he's able to move pass it?
> Fuck outta here


you say that as if it's as simple as "he beat it, so he didn't do it"
the incident involved two men, parker and celestin, having sex with the victim. parker was acquitted, but celestin was convicted. the victim said she went to parker's dorm, drunk, passed out, and woke to find both of them having sex with her
so the judge found that parker was not guilty of rape, but celestin _was_ guilty of rape.
try to parse that logic behind that. to me, it seems obvious that if one of them raped her, then both of them raped her. i can't imagine a situation in which a girl has consensual sex with one guy but is simultaneously raped by another guy, and the first (consensual) partner doesn't do anything to stop it.

parker may not have been found guilty, but it's highly unlikely that he was actually innocent

the better parallel is parker and polanski


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2016)

Highly unlikely sounds pretty good when comparing it to the definitive evidence on Mel's character .



Lucaniel said:


> try to parse that logic behind that. to me, it seems obvious that if one of them raped her, then both of them raped her. i can't imagine a situation in which a girl has consensual sex with one guy but is simultaneously raped by another guy, and the first (consensual) partner doesn't do anything to stop it.



Happens more than you think .

You don't think the guy could have snuck into the room when Parkers  wasn't present? Do we even have definitive evidence he was there? Are you saying Parker drugged this girl so his mate can have at it?


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 6, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Highly unlikely sounds pretty good when comparing it to the definitive evidence on Mel's character


rape sounds pretty bad compared to anti-semitism and battery



~Gesy~ said:


> Happens more than you think .
> 
> You don't think the guy could have snuck into the room when Parkers  wasn't present? Do we even have definitive evidence he was there? Are you saying Parker drugged this girl so his mate can have at it?


the scenario of a man not stopping another man from raping a girl _who the first man is having sex with at the time_, happens more than i think, huh? i defer to your dubious experience

she said she woke up with both of them having sex with her. you can claim she's lying if you want, and you can then claim based on your own hypothesis that only celestin raped her but she charged parker anyway for some mysterious reason. maybe you even believe it. i also never said "drugged", so not sure where you're getting that from

anyway, case breakdown, including the evidence that he was there: 

you seem absurdly determined to invent ridiculous counterexplanations to try and absolve parker so im out


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2016)

As I've said before I intentionally chose  not to mention Parker to speak of minorities as a collective because of its he say/she say nature. And I knew it would  derail from my point.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> rape sounds pretty bad compared to anti-semitism and battery


"Highly unlikely sounds pretty good when comparing it to the definitive evidence on Mel's character"

-Gesy from 3 post ago​


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2016)

I'd rather just emphasize that that evidence wasn't sufficient enough to condemn Nate (if he actually committed the crime ),  than fall into a "rape is worse than domestic abuse!" "No it's not!" debate .


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Right ? A black man beats a rape case _and still _have to deal with that stain to his reputation for the rest of his career . But when this white dude is actually guilty of what he's accused of (Being a woman abusing, anti-semite) he's able to move pass it?
> 
> Fuck outta here



Only thing I want you to consider is this Gesy. Why compare white to black and how the world judges them on different scales? Just make sure you judge fairly and fuck the rest of the world. 

I am not saying you should ignore the issue of discrimination against black people or anything like that, just that you shouldn't let how others judge determine how you judge.

To give an example:

All things equal, a white guy rapes a woman and a black guy rapes a woman, I don't think you should be quicker to forgive the black guy just because the rest of the world might be quicker to forgive the white guy. I am not saying that is what you are doing in this case of if that is what you do in general, but just a thought.

As for the actual topic, I can truly say I haven't thought about Mel Gibson for 1 second of my life since the last time he was in the news or relevant for some reason. I just really don't give a shit what celebrities are doing or have done unless it is a hot one with some leaked pics or a sextape.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 14, 2016)

Dear diary: Today a person on the internet told a black man he was worth something. He told him he was an individual and ordered him to think for himself. 

He even included an example of why he should judge for himself, incase the black man's tiny mind was overwhelmed by the concept of an individual opinion.

It was a good day, discrimination is a state of mind. Smiley face.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> Only thing I want you to consider is this Gesy. Why compare white to black and how the world judges them on different scales? Just make sure you judge fairly and fuck the rest of the world.
> 
> I am not saying you should ignore the issue of discrimination against black people or anything like that, just that you shouldn't let how others judge determine how you judge.
> 
> ...



You're asking   to ignore the issue of discrimination when It's for that reason blacks  pass doubt on what's usually  unfairly vilified. I think it takes a lot for one to be fairly just in an unfairly just system .  And it's natural to attempt to counter balance  negative aspects of everyday life.

I'm not criticizing you, specifically, but I think it's funny that most will agree that some people are born with "less beneficial characteristics " yet still believe the societal lesser beings  should turn the other cheek and  be more righteous than the system they have to maneuver through .


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> You're asking   to ignore the issue of discrimination when It's for that reason blacks  pass doubt on what's usually  unfairly vilified.



Just the opposite actually:



Cyphon said:


> I am not saying you should ignore the issue of discrimination against black people or anything like that, just that you shouldn't let how others judge determine how you judge.





> I think it takes a lot for one to be fairly just in an unfairly just system .  And it's natural to attempt to counter balance  negative aspects of everyday life.



Completely agree and most people do just that. 



> I'm not criticizing you, specifically, but I think it's funny that most will agree that some people are born with "less beneficial characteristics " yet still believe the societal lesser beings  should turn the other cheek and  be more righteous than the system they have to maneuver through .



I get where you are coming from man and I am not one of those people. Or I should say, I am not one who thinks you should simply accept the system as is and "know your place". I look at it more from a personal standpoint and a viewpoint of strength. Don't lessen yourself to balance the scales, make yourself more to balance the scales. 

Well, that last sentence sounded like an afterschool special or some shit but hopefully you get where I am coming from.


----------

